# Nightfighters Cunningham



## Royzee617 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's a nice clip from TV with an interview with John Cunningham relating the classic story of how he got his epithet. Poor bloke must have been sick of it by then.

Purists will blanch at the accompanying footage of Torbeaus rather than the NF version etc etc. I think they should have done better... but it is likely not easy to get footage of an actual NF kill.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

Very interesting. I think I saw this episode once before.


----------

